# Black beauty bicycle



## Motobike1940 (Mar 26, 2022)

Another forgotten old bike. Found it in New Jersey. I never knew that there was a bike company in Haverford PA. I have lived in the area all of my life. I have neither nor heard of them. I would love to figure out what the vin numbers mean. She's in pretty good shape for being over 100 years old.

Thanks for reading.  Any thoughts are welcome.


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Mar 26, 2022)

Beautiful!


----------



## lgrinnings (Mar 26, 2022)

I can tell you that this particular bicycle spent a good chunk of time (at least 30 years) as a home decor centerpiece in a now elderly couple’s living room here in Massachusetts. It was treated like a piece of art. The couple were downsizing to the Cape which is why they ultimately parted with it. I was its caretaker for roughly a year after which I sold it here on the CABE. It’s a wonderful bike and I’m glad it’s gone home so to speak. Enjoy!


----------



## Gully (Mar 26, 2022)

lgrinnings said:


> I can tell you that this particular bicycle spent a good chunk of time (at least 30 years) as a home decor centerpiece in a now elderly couple’s living room here in Massachusetts. It was treated like a piece of art. The couple were downsizing to the Cape which is why they ultimately parted with it. I was its caretaker for roughly a year after which I sold it here on the CABE. It’s a wonderful bike and I’m glad it’s gone home so to speak. Enjoy!



Thanks for sharing this!  Beautiful!


----------



## Motobike1940 (Mar 27, 2022)

Thanks for keeping and sharing such a treasure


----------



## dirtman (Mar 27, 2022)

Great bike!

There was a Black Beauty Balloon tire bike made later than that too, not sure if its the same brand or not. I had one as a kid, the headbadge said Black Beauty, New York, DPH Bicycles (DP Harris). It was a sub brand of Rollfast then. The headbadge was a picture of a horses head.

I always wondered if the name was just recycled or did DP Harris buy out the Haverford company?

There's an old catalog on nostalgic.net

There was also a motorcycle called the Haverford in the early teens, not sure if it was the same company or not.


----------



## mikecuda (Apr 2, 2022)

My neighbor in my hood had one on his garage roof as decor.  I went down there and bought for $50.  In my possession.   Still had the head badge on it.


----------



## Coot (Apr 2, 2022)

Well now, isn't that a nice ride.


----------



## Motobike1940 (Apr 3, 2022)

Thanks for the info and kind words.  The Black Beauty bike was indeed made by the Haverford bike Co.  The very same ones who made motor bikes as well.  I believe that this is the Traveler.  I am also in possession of a complete (original) sales brochure, order forms, and the original correspondence and envelopes.


----------

